# Saugeye Updates



## Nemo7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Anyone saugeye fishing these days? All I see for reports are either from the walleye run or from bass anglers. Doesn't anyone saugeye fish anymore? I need my daily fix of big 'eye photos.

I'll be working on Erie in a couple weeks at the FLW Walleye Tour event, taking photos and doing some other projects for FLW. Is anyone from OGF going to be fishing it as a pro or co?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Theres always someone talking about saugeye in the central ohio threads. And actually some really nice fish have been caught with nice photoes to go with.
Bobby


----------



## Shut up_N_Fish (Feb 12, 2005)

I pretty much fish exclusively for Saugeye... Have not caught many 'braggers' this year, but I'll do my best to pick up the pace and post some pics... I fish alone most of the time so pics can be a little awkward... Lol.

Ed


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

If you have a boat, that is the best way to get them now that the spillway snag fests are over. You will need to jig in deep water or troll, we have been limiting almost every trip doing this on 4 different stocked lakes lately. Good luck.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

As of my last trip im still getting them shallow. And assuming ill be able to until it gets super hot. At least thats how its been for me in the past. 
Carpman, out of curiosity what do you consider deep? One lake i fish in I consider 8-10 ft deep, and others i consider 20-30 ft deep. Just wondering as I am always trying to learn more.
Thanks 
Bobby


----------



## Nemo7 (Dec 30, 2009)

So what are the hottest sauger lakes these days? Buckeye? Alum? What kind of boats are you guys running?


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

It's a little late,but Indian was pretty decent from the month of may til 2nd week of July. Buckeye had a couple good reports,but overall,it was way down. Hoover had some very poor reports. All that rain and flooding in the spring and then followed by drought. Tough conditions on a lot of lakes.

Lowe SeaNymph 165FM. Perfect saugeye trolling boat for Indian and just about any inland lake.50 hp johnson main motor,but I troll with a 6 hp nissan 4-stroke for less noise,no smoke,and excellent fuel economy. That 4 stroke kicker has pretty much payed for itself with the fuel economy.


----------

